# Rhom Got A Heater Burn?! Nooo!



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

My nicest looking rhom got a small heater burn on his side under the back side of his dorsal fin







. I'am currently using MELAFIX and thinking of using some sea salt. With the treatment how long do you think the healing process will take depending on the size of the burn. The size has reduced abit since 3 days ago when he first go the burn. I'll email the pics to someone to post for you guys to see. I'll also throw in a updated pic of my black, he turned from charcoal black to gray


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

DO NOT ADD SEA SALT!

if you are going to add any type of salt it needs to be AQUARIUM SALT from the LFS.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Inflade said:


> DO NOT ADD SEA SALT!
> 
> if you are going to add any type of salt it needs to be AQUARIUM SALT from the LFS.


I know thats what I meant I know it's not the same as the one you eat, isn't the one at the store called sea salt?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Should only take a week or two at the most. Most likely he will have a scar that you will always notice but you can avoid this by getting heater guards or placing the heater so your fish will not rub it.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> DO NOT ADD SEA SALT!
> 
> if you are going to add any type of salt it needs to be AQUARIUM SALT from the LFS.


I know thats what I meant I know it's not the same as the one you eat, isn't the one at the store called sea salt?
[/quote]
Read what he wrote....NO SEA SALT


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Inflade said:


> DO NOT ADD SEA SALT!
> 
> if you are going to add any type of salt it needs to be AQUARIUM SALT from the LFS.


Aquarium salt and sea salt are exactly the same. Made from evaporated sea water. The only difference is the price.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

bricklr said:


> DO NOT ADD SEA SALT!
> 
> if you are going to add any type of salt it needs to be AQUARIUM SALT from the LFS.


Aquarium salt and sea salt are exactly the same. Made from evaporated sea water. The only difference is the price.








[/quote]

I knew some one was smart enough to know what I was trying to say







. All i was trying to ask was the name of the salt I should use.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wouldnt use salt at all you are already using mela fix. No real need for salt with a heater burn. IMO


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I wouldnt use salt at all you are already using mela fix. No real need for salt with a heater burn. IMO


I got a gold patch of silica sand the size of a loonie there is no algea or mold in the tank. It appeared last night do you think it is.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> DO NOT ADD SEA SALT!
> 
> if you are going to add any type of salt it needs to be AQUARIUM SALT from the LFS.


Aquarium salt and sea salt are exactly the same. Made from evaporated sea water. The only difference is the price.








[/quote]

Exactly. He could use table salt if he needed too.

[email protected]

E-mail me pics and I will post them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Give it time. Id move the heater somewhere its less likly to lean against or get a heater guard. Also, all salt is NOT the same.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you for resizing them Sylar.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I say a week and it should be almost completely healed up. No need to use salt just treat with the mela fix and for the gold spot on the silica sand is more than likely algae starting to bloom. You can mix up the sand in that spot or remove that little spot all together. When I get spots like that I just remove them.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

np JZ, thanks for posting


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Anytime.

Aquarium and table salt are the same







Table salt just has anti-caking agents in it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Sylar after looking at the pics a second time I think you should send the fish to me for recovery.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

lol







, i think the cost of shipping for me to pay will be more than the value both of them. No thank you, I can't offord to take that offer.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bud i havent checked my email inawhile , zanni beat me too it


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

its alright man. I emailed it to you both at the same time. maybe next time.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Well I had to offer but if you change your mind just let me know.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

That'll heal in no time!


----------

